# Moebius Flying Sub Decal / Floor Detail kits! * NEW PRODUCT *



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Hello, all!

Announcing a brand new set of decals for the New "Moebius Models" Flying Sub model kit. These decals are for the stock, out of the box model, and to apply them I suggest that you smooth down at least some of the detail on the electronic panels (some of them stick out pretty far!). I just used a dremmel and then sanded a bit. All in all, about 5 minutes worth of work. 

If you opt not to purchase the blue-metallic vinyl floor, the "yellow" shapes for the floor ARE included in the decals, although they had not been applied in the photos below at the time of photography. Also now included in the standard decal set is the "Display Stand decal," featuring artwork by Ron Gross. I'm also selling just the Display Stand piece if anyone wants it for $2.00 (includes shipping). PM or Email me if you are interested as I don't have it up on the website yet.

These are fully licensed products, and are now available from my website at www.tsdsinc.com . 

Many Thanks are due to Moebius Models for providing me with a test shot and enough time to really do these things up right, and have plenty of time to tweak and test fit before I actually needed to get them available to the public! 

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

henry, once again, you have developed another OUTSTANDING product for us modelers. The very high quality and accuracy of everything you make is of the utmost quality and the detail is the finest That I have EVER seen. The Launch tower kit you made for the PL Jupiter 2 is the best ever made !anything that you create I want ! and any modeler that also gets the products you create ( I say create because you put so much time and effort into them in order to bring us modelers true and accurate things that will stand up and last) thanks HENRY FOR GOING THAT EXTRA MILE and making quality products !!!
Bert


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Henry, you can put me down for two, they look great.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I may have to get that big Flying Sub JUST FOR THOSE DECALS AND STICK-ON'S!!!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

**** Update ****

Hi folks --

First, thanks for the kind words. Mark, I'll believe it when I see it!

I updated the first post above, which said the website would be updated today (and it was). Pricing is there, and paypal is accepted.

I will NOT have the floor pieces until at least the middle of next week, though. You can order both, but I will wait and ship them together. Either way, you should have them in hand before the kits hit the stores!

Thank you,

--Henry


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

This whole bunch is spoiled rotten. What are we to do? :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Antimatter said:


> This whole bunch is spoiled rotten. What are we to do? :thumbsup:


Well, seeing as we seem to be living in a second "golden age" of modeling, what can we do? WE CAN DO NAUGHT BUT BUILD, BUILD, BUILD!

--Henry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

ho baby, ho baby, just ordered my two sets of decals and floor vinyls.:woohoo: All I need now are the kits......:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

teslabe said:


> ho baby, ho baby, just ordered my two sets of decals and floor vinyls.:woohoo: All I need now are the kits......:thumbsup:


Thank you, Kent -- you were FIRST!

Now, though, I do have to mention that the Well, the kit is SO nice, it almost BUILDS ITSELF! It goes together like some serious fine craftsmanship! 

I think the worst part of building it will be the waiting for paint to dry!

--Henry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Got the word from Henry last night that he has started shipping his decals
and floor detail kits.:woohoo: Can't wait now to get the FS kits......:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

teslabe said:


> Got the word from Henry last night that he has started shipping his decals
> and floor detail kits.:woohoo: Can't wait now to get the FS kits......:thumbsup:


Damn, Kent! You are even faster posting than you were at purchasing!

I guess I should mention here that everyone who has paid for decals prior to Thursday night now has them on the way -- they went out in the post on Friday afternoon. A few other stragglers will get mailed on Monday. 

The vinyl came out excellent, btw. In two pieces (for the two levels). That way the "step" can be back-lit from below the floor if you want to create an interesting effect. I think I'll be doing this. It just highlights yet one more detail on an already excellent kit. 

--Henry


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Cool man! I am gonna have to make a phone call ya know?!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Duck Fink said:


> Cool man! I am gonna have to make a phone call ya know?!


Or a visit to the fat man! 

--H


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm sorry, did I let the cat out of the bag. I'm like a kid in a candy store. You make it and we shall come.:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

teslabe said:


> I'm sorry, did I let the cat out of the bag.


No, not at all! I should have done it yesterday. It's on my website, and I promised shipping by the end of the week, so all is well! Thank you for making the post -- please let me know how you like the kit when you get it!

--Henry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

g_xii said:


> No, not at all! I should have done it yesterday. It's on my website, and I promised shipping by the end of the week, so all is well! Thank you for making the post -- please let me know how you like the kit when you get it!
> 
> --Henry


I think I might have distracted you.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

teslabe said:


> I think I might have distracted you.


Well, you may have something there -- I don't often have a brain like YOURS to pick! A mountain of info, you are! 

--H


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

g_xii said:


> Well, you may have something there -- I don't often have a brain like YOURS to pick! A mountain of info, you are!
> 
> --H


I am humbled and I'm very happy to help......:wave:


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Hi Henry--

You missed a decal: the triangular Flying Sub logo decal that went on the original Aurora base.

I'd love to buy a separate waterslide decal of just that!

Lee


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lee Staton said:


> You missed a decal: the triangular Flying Sub logo decal that went on the original Aurora base.


Seconded. Someone_ really_ needs to make on of these.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Seconded. Someone_ really_ needs to make on of these.


 
Lee / Carson:

Actually, Frank just called me and told me that, through some oversight, it got missed! I did not initially do one because I figured one would be included with the kit!

Does anyone have a scan of the one that was included with the Original AURORA release of the kit? Frank thought that would be best... maybe tweak it a bit. I will make this available this week if someone get's me a scan! 600 DPI if you can manage it! Whoever send it, I'll make sure you get a copy for the new kit for yourself!

--Henry


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I knew this would come up Henry! Yeah, I missed this myself, and I'm pretty surprised we didn't include. See, there's always room for improvement!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Moebius said:


> I knew this would come up Henry! Yeah, I missed this myself, and I'm pretty surprised we didn't include. See, there's always room for improvement!


Amazing! Now let's see how long it takes for someone to come up with a scan!

--Henry


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

For what it's worth, I wouldn't use the original decal ... it's REALLY bland. Basically black and yellow.

If I had a choice, I'd rather see the N.I.M.R. shoulder patch as a decal for the Flying Sub.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Thor1956 said:


> For what it's worth, I wouldn't use the original decal ... it's REALLY bland. Basically black and yellow.
> 
> If I had a choice, I'd rather see the N.I.M.R. shoulder patch as a decal for the Flying Sub.


Send me some reference pics -- [email protected]. Maybe I can just do both!

--Henry


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Found stand photos here:

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/voyage-dioramas/index.html


Found patch here:

http://www.scifistore.com/product.cfm?pid=MIPA208/F

Gordon


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

idMonster said:


> Found stand photos here:
> 
> http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/voyage-dioramas/index.html
> 
> ...


Gordon:

Thank you! That was fast!

Now, is it just me, or is that original Aurora decal kind of lame? Do you guys want that, as close as I can get to it or you want me to kind of "modernize" it a bit? And does anyone know if the NIMR patch was something actually used on the program or did someone just make it up? I'll get started ...

--Henry


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, Henry!

I'm pretty sure the patch is fan-produced and non-canon (not that it bothers me in this case).

I don't recall ever seeing a logo for NIMR on the show itself.

"Modernizing" or even doing a new design from scratch would be ok by me!

Gordon


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll have some roughs up here in a little bit and you guys can pick what you want. I figure I can do at least 2, and my decal set already has "FS-1" in the "federation hull" type... so we'll see what we can do with all of this to make something worthy of such a fine kit!

--H


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi everyone -- any thoughts on this? I'd have to get permission from Ron Gross, so this is NOT a done deal by any means! But this is what I'm leaning towards.

--Henry


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

If that had been the decal included in the kit I'd habe been a happy camper!

Works for me.

Gordon


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

It Looks good henry.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

OK -- I just got off the phone with Ron, and he's cool with it as well. He sent me an image without the logo, so I have more work to do, but it's gonna be sweet! That was very nice of him!

I'll post a sample later tonight or tomorrow.

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Here it is -- submitted for your approval ...!!!

I'll include these as a separate decal with the FS-1 decals I sell, or you can just purchase this one piece for $2.00 (includes postage). Anyone who already purchased decals from me, please email me and I'll send one off at no charge to you in that case.

I was originally going to include something like this with my decal set, but figured so would Moebius (inside the kit box), and since it was taking up a fair bit of space on the decal sheet, opted not to. I should have asked Frank, but it slipped my mind as well.

--Henry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

g_xii said:


> Here it is -- submitted for your approval ...!!!
> 
> I'll include these as a separate decal with the FS-1 decals I sell, or you can just purchase this one piece for $2.00 (includes postage). Anyone who already purchased decals from me, please email me and I'll send one off at no charge to you in that case.
> 
> ...


Wow Henry, that was fast, I will send an Email ASAP...


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Thanks Henry, that's awesome! Even though I'd like to have the option of the original, quaint Aurora version, the one with Ron's painting is great! Thanks for being so responsive.

And Frank, I'm absolutely in awe of this model. The engineering and fit are so great it barely needs glue! I bow to you for another in your series of the best s-f kits ever made. When I look at the names in the credits I know why it's as good as it is: you are the first model company to see out the cream of the crop of experts in making something accurate. (And yes, I can hear Dave Metzner's voice out there reminding everyone what a nightmare it is to take ANYTHING from an Irwin Allen show and make something "legit" out of it.) I appreciate the talent it took to make the interior set fit into the hull. Now THAT'S a REAL special effect!!

Kudos to all involved. And again, thanks Henry for the decal!

Lee


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Got my decals already. Great product and will really speed this build along...when the model comes! 

Is it ok to use Micro set or sol to settle them down over the details of the kit panels? Or are these Alps printed with no protective clearcoat in which case I would airbrush a coat of Liquid Decal Film before application. Thanks


----------



## Kirk200 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Nice decal...*

Henry - I'll send you a PM to request the new decal.
Thanks!
-Kirk200


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

GForceSS said:


> Got my decals already. Great product and will really speed this build along...when the model comes!
> 
> Is it ok to use Micro set or sol to settle them down over the details of the kit panels? Or are these Alps printed with no protective clearcoat in which case I would airbrush a coat of Liquid Decal Film before application. Thanks


The decal solution is fine -- they are laser decals printed on laser clear decal paper. Just mist with some kind of clearcoat after they are all dry to protect them, ok?

I would still, however, file / sand down some of the panel details on the kit. The decals will fit over them, but will fit much better if you file it down a bit smoother. With the shading / 3-D effects on the decals themselves, you really won't lose anything.

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Henry, I just recieved my decals and I am speechless when i try to find words to describe the fine quality & details, OUTSTANDING ! If anyone reading this is "thinking" about getting these OR any of Henrys Decals, stop thinking & GET THEM, you will be very happy you did !! Thanks for the great quality Henry, & I know when I say how Thankful I am for them because this now allows me a level playing field to model on with my disability, It also provides time saving detail to be added to the kits of others as well.
Bert


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks Bert -- You make my day!

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

g_xii said:


> Thanks Bert -- You make my day!
> 
> --Henry


With these Decals to help, I'm "feelin' lucky"


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

model maker said:


> With these Decals to help, I'm "feelin' lucky"


Do ya? PUNK?!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Ah Ah, I know whats your thinkin' :woohoo::jest:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I also recommend Henry's Decals:thumbsupSee my Flying Sub Build Thread).

I didn't use all Henry's decals, Because I enjoy the fine detail Painting, But For the guys who want a Beautiful kit without all that, Henry's Decals are the way to go:thumbsup:...The Floor decal is very sweet! I admit I was tempted to use it Instead of masking and Airbrushing it!!

GREAT JOB Henry!!!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

BeatlePaul, aren't those decals OUTSTANDING ? !! I am blown away by the quality, but then again, thats how Henry does everything he creates.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Henry, I really like your decal designs for the FS. They are truly ingenious for some one who may not want to paint all the details of the interior. (Sorry, but that isn't me) I will probably buy the floor vinyl though.

The decal design for the stand logo looks great as well, with one little flaw that I can see. It appears that you used Photoshop or some similar software to create it, and that is great. The only issue that I see with it, is that the "bevel" that you have created for the "framework" around the graphic also makes the center graphic appear off-center.

As a graphic designer myself, I can tell you that there have been many times where I used the glorious "bevel/emboss" filter in PS, only to remove it because of how it affected the appearance of the inner graphic. This is only my two cents, but I wanted you to know what I saw.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

model maker said:


> BeatlePaul, aren't those decals OUTSTANDING ? !! I am blown away by the quality, but then again, thats how Henry does everything he creates.


 
Yes Sir Bert!

I highly recommend Henry's stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

MartinHatfield said:


> The decal design for the stand logo looks great as well, with one little flaw that I can see. It appears that you used Photoshop or some similar software to create it, and that is great. The only issue that I see with it, is that the "bevel" that you have created for the "framework" around the graphic also makes the center graphic appear off-center.


Hi Martin --

I'm only going with a take on the "original" Aurora display stand decal. It was the same way. Granted, not beveled, but the logo was well off center. I chose to do it that way, and even though it looks a bit off center, it looks good when applied to the display base. Strangly, it does not look quite as 3-D when applied as it does in the sample photo.

Thanks for the two cents -- I can _always_ use them!!!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Just to let everyone know, the decals from this point on will now feature the display stand logo included in the sheet. If, perchance, you purchase a set elsewhere, and it does NOT have the display stand logo, PM or email me and I'll get one right out to you -- at no charge. Anyone who does not want to use the decals or floor set, but wants _just_ the display base decal, can purchase it from me as well. $2.00 including shipping. It's not on my site yet, but I'll get to it soon!

Thanks,

--Henry


----------

